# Panama City 5/17 Big Grouper



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Fished all over the place out of Panama City on Saturday bouncing some new #'s and trying different things. Stopped at a wreck out about 20 miles and lost 3 Aj's back to back to back. Moved on from there about 32 miles to the SSE. Stopped at another wreck in 250ft, and it was literally covered with hundreds and hundreds of sharks...I've never seen anything like it. Trolled around for a little bit with nothing to show but a 4ft mako. Moved towards the hill around 3pm and stopped to fish for grouper in 120ft. We didn't catch a ton of fish, but one guy on the boat did catch the biggest red grouper I have ever seen. All in all it was a fun day and I will be eating on this fish for a while!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

That is a beauty right there!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice beast!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

That's a fine one no doubt!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Fatty !!! Congrats


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice red grouper!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

O Yes
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Stud grouper, congrats


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That there is a decoy grouper. When you filet him there's gonna be a 30 lb snapper inside! Way to go!!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Fire Truck for sure.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That will make a few Groper sandwiches, great post!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nothing but MEAT!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That's a monster. Way to go


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Biggest red grouper that I have ever seen also. Nice!


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats on the wicked grouper! Very nice!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Holy cow what a fish!


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*Nice fish*

Is that Allen. Nice fish. :thumbup:


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys! It was 33 pounds.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

*Allen*



dehook said:


> Is that Allen. Nice fish. :thumbup:


Who is Allen?


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome catch!!


----------

